# Why doesn't Uber have a vaccine mandate?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

That's ridiculous. People are getting sick lately, even the vaccinated. That means we need as much protection as possible. You are so close to someone when you're driving. They have mask mandates, but how can they not have vaccine mandates? Or at the very least it should tell you when someone is not vaccinated in the app.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Because forcing people to undergo medical procedures is evil.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They are forcing their employees to but if they force drivers to, they're going to have to Force Riders to as well. There is way too many. They feel it should be enforced on the government level both locally and federally


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> People are getting sick lately, even the vaccinated.


Wha??? But, but... Joe Biden had "a plan." Joey was going to eliminate Covid in his first 100 days in office. Dementia Man must have forgot his "plan." It's all Biden's fault now for everybody getting sick and dying.


DRider85 said:


> Why doesn't Uber have a vaccine mandate?


Well, if the vacinated are getting sick, then what's the use of getting vacinated?


DRider85 said:


> They have mask mandates, but how can they not have vaccine mandates?


Easy answer... because the greedy bazturds at Uber want MORE drivers, not fewer. The so-called "mask mandate" is a do-nothing effort on Uber's part to pretend they GAF. In case you haven't figured it out by now, Uber doesn't GAF about you.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

On the surface a requirement for the vaccine would sound ok but they would lose around 40% of their drivers. It may still happen when places like McDonald’s require it too. People are not wanting to get the vaccine because some people are still catching it. This was bound to happen, what the vaccine is still helping with is keeping the hospitals from being overwhelmed. If they get overwhelmed then they’ll start doing more lockdowns. There isn’t an easy solution to covid. Personally if they want to end this then everyone should be wearing n95+ masks and clear visors over their faces. Otherwise it’ll never end, the vaccine isn’t stopping it and neither are these cloth diapers. Either actually get serious or stop with these wanna be masks. The vaccine isn’t going to stop it at this point and we need a different solution


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Sounds like a personal question.
You seem to ask a lot of them.
Do you know a best way to avoid personal questions?


Whether or not the rider is vaxxed or unvaxxed has ZERO effect on you the driver.
You are not more 'protected' from the vaxxed vs. unvaxxed.

According to a report from the CDC, "..._ fully immunized people with so-called breakthrough infections of the Delta variant can spread the virus to others just as readily as unvaccinated people."_ 

This destroys any argument for mandating.


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

Governments have no idea or common sense!
All hospitality workers should of been vaccinated first!
Even before the medical industry.. do the math!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Why should Uber care about someone's vax status? They certainly don't care about drivers in any other way.

Yes, it might make a few riders more comfortable. No, I don't expect Uber to care about anything other than trying to get drivers to take more trips.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mainly because they will lose a high percentage of drivers if they require it, including most likely me.

COVID is not much more dangerous than the flu to most people. The vax is also probably not dangerous. But getting the vax means that you are agreeing to be coerced into this senseless action. I personally don't want to be coerced. 

The whole government response to COVID-19 is all to test how much power they can grab. I despise the lockdowns. I despise the curfew. I despise the mask mandate. I despise the vax mandate. 

I flout all of them except the mask mandate. I actually look forward to a time when people wear more masks to help avoid constant facial recognition surveillance. Yes, I'm aware that in China they can detect who you are with 95%+ certainty while wearing a surgical mask. But we can make better masks that will conceal your identity better.

The mask mandate was intended by the government as a method to get people used to more control, and I think originally opposed until China showed how good their algorithms were at determining who someone was while earing a mask, but the cultural change for masks will backfire on them badly.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Mainly because they will lose a high percentage of drivers if they require it, including most likely me.
> 
> COVID is not much more dangerous than the flu to most people. The vax is also probably not dangerous. But getting the vax means that you are agreeing to be coerced into this senseless action. I personally don't want to be coerced.
> 
> ...


The good part about this policy is that the front seat will continue to be off limits. This has been the only change made by the RS companies that has benefitted the drivers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> COVID is not much more dangerous than the flu to most people.


Influenza kills 10,000 or 20,000 Americans in a bad year.

Perhaps that doesn't give the level of comfort you're looking for.


----------



## Daves0077 (Nov 21, 2020)

I have anti bodies and so I'm not getting the vax. Full stop.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uber CEO explains why he’s mandating vaccines for office workers but not drivers


Uber hasn't shared recent figures on how many drivers it has, but said Wednesday it facilitated 1.51 billion trips on the platform in its second quarter.




www.cnbc.com








Christinebitg said:


> Influenza kills 10,000 or 20,000 Americans in a bad year.
> 
> Perhaps that doesn't give the level of comfort you're looking for.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The good part about this policy is that the front seat will continue to be off limits. This has been the only change made by the RS companies that has benefitted the drivers.


Uber was benefiting themselves; 2 couples on a date would now have to order 2 Ubers instead of one. Yeah, it meant more available pings for drivers, but Uber implemented this bullshit policy to benefit themselves, not you.
Trust me, if somebody with covid is sitting on the backseat of your confined vehicle breathing down your neck, you're no safer then if that person was sitting in the front seat breathing on your windshield. I guess the "science" behind the "6-foot social distancing" didn't apply when Uber was counting profits.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber was benefiting themselves; 2 couples on a date would now have to order 2 Ubers instead of one. Yeah, it meant more available pings for drivers, but Uber implemented this bullshit policy to benefit themselves, not you.
> Trust me, if somebody with covid is sitting on the backseat of your confined vehicle breathing down your neck, you're no safer then if that person was sitting in the front seat breathing on your windshield. I guess the "science" behind the "6-foot social distancing" didn't apply when Uber was counting profits.


Who cares what their end game was? As long as covid is a thing and front seat is off limits, win win. Hate the idea of front seat pax, even without covid. Just dont need some paxhole that close to me lol.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

This is why. Read what the patent has to say.
.
Inside the Moderna Patent's Devastating Ingredients 
.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nythain said:


> Hate the idea of front seat pax, even without covid. Just dont need some paxhole that close to me lol.


A paxhole sitting directly behind you is closer than you wish. Beware.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> This is why. Read what the patent has to say.
> .
> Inside the Moderna Patent's Devastating Ingredients
> .


Have you ever read what the ingredients are in a typical loaf of bread?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Influenza kills 10,000 or 20,000 Americans in a bad year.
> 
> Perhaps that doesn't give the level of comfort you're looking for.


Influenza kills 60k-80k in a bad year and they don’t count people died who died “with” the flu and not “from” the flu.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Have you ever read what the ingredients are in a typical loaf of bread?


Yes, Care to enlighten us ?
And any product that has Canola oil in it goes back on the shelf.
Reminds me of that commercial of kids trying pronounce the words on the back of the box.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Why is Uber not mandating vaccines for drivers?

My guess is the same reason they would have mandated them if they had. Because they decided it was in the best interest of their business.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And any product that has Canola oil in it goes back on the shelf.


Why is that?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well like many things there is always debunking. But it goes like this, or at least my version that I came across in 1995.

It's claimed the oil from a Rape seed plant ? Can make the capillary's in the eyes hemorrhage. 20 times more so than soy oil.
The Rape seed plant is so toxic the insects won't eat it the reason why it goes wild all over Canada, hence Can-ola.









Making poisonous plants and seeds safe and palatable: Canola now, cannabis next?


Every night millions of people go to bed hungry. New genetic technology can help us feed the world by making inedible seeds edible and tasty.



www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Vaccines are not protecting people, and the effectiveness rate has fallen below 50% for the Pfizer , with maderna just above the %50 rate according to the CDC and WHO. Politics are playing a bigger roll than the scientist and top doctors












watch these in full before Youtube take them down as it is well know for suppressing the truth


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

Interesting debate. Not voicing an opinion, who cares what I think, but many companies fear the certain loss of employees who do not want a vaccine. For some, like Tyson, Disney, AT&T, Delta airlines (all with mandates now) unvaccinated workers means sick days, reduced productivity, bad for their stock price. Uber does not want to lose any drivers. Unlike a factory job or any other, we work alone. We get sick, what does Uber care? Not like we will get another driver sick, get paid sick days or health insurance. You simply stop working for Uber, they will never reach out to and ask you come back.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber doesn't want any more legal problems I imagine.

That's why.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Vaccines are like t-its on a bull, absolutely useless, just adding more poison to the body There is already enough in the foods, Eat McDonald's Bionic Burger, with all the ingredients in them. No virus will stand a chance

(Is it a vaccine or is it the Mark) Read Revelation 13: v17. you good christian sinners


----------



## UltraVolatileUberDriver (May 27, 2021)

this shit needs to stop. WE ARE INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Wha??? But, but... Joe Biden had "a plan." Joey was going to eliminate Covid in his first 100 days in office.


seriously, dude? Biden never said he would "eliminate" Covid. You seem to be confusing this with trump "We've rounded the corner (on Coronavirus) and it's going away". This situation is a direct result of trumps ignorance, inaction and effectiveness in dealing with this pandemic. Biden promised 100 million vaccinations and he delivered. What did trump do? Pass the buck, minimize and point fingers.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

coolblk said:


> Vaccines are not protecting people, and the effectiveness rate has fallen below 50% for the Pfizer , with maderna just above the %50 rate according to the CDC and WHO. Politics are playing a bigger roll than the scientist and top doctors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al Johnson is a quack. Just ask the state of Texas.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

welikecamping said:


> seriously, dude? Biden never said he would "eliminate" Covid. You seem to be confusing this with trump "We've rounded the corner (on Coronavirus) and it's going away". This situation is a direct result of trumps ignorance, inaction and effectiveness in dealing with this pandemic. Biden promised 100 million vaccinations and he delivered. What did trump do? Pass the buck, minimize and point fingers.


What did Biden do to deliver 100 million vaccines in 100 days? All that work was done during trumps term. All Biden did was show up at the right time. And now, that’s kinda all Biden can do, show up. And sadly, half the time, he doesn’t even know he’s there.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

TobyD said:


> What did Biden do to deliver 100 million vaccines in 100 days? All that work was done during trumps term. All Biden did was show up at the right time. And now, that’s kinda all Biden can do, show up. And sadly, half the time, he doesn’t even know he’s there.


Oh, so doing nothing is better than doing something by your logic. Personally, I don't care if you get vaccinated and I support your choice to not. You are correct, Biden is showing up and at least trying to get stuff done. I'm not a Biden superfan, but I do recognize the improvements over the past administration. Give it another month or so, and we may finally hear just how close this country came to another civil war.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

That’s funny! He’s trying! Don’t you get it? He’s lost his mind! He can’t finish a complete thought! And you’re giving him credit for making 100 million vaccines within a 100 days? He gets lost going from the helicopter to the White House. Half the time, I don’t think he even knows where he is.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

I’d like to see the hard evidence on this but I’m inclined to believe that more people have lost their jobs over the vaccine issue than have died from the disease.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

TobyD said:


> That’s funny! He’s trying! Don’t you get it? He’s lost his mind! He can’t finish a complete thought! And you’re giving him credit for making 100 million vaccines within a 100 days? He gets lost going from the helicopter to the White House. Half the time, I don’t think he even knows where he is.


I never said he "made" the vaccines. Unlike trump who claimed credit for creating the vaccine in the first place, then suggested all sorts of quack cures.

This is what I said - and I'm not surprised I have to clarify it. Biden Promise Tracker: | PolitiFact


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

In that case, Biden can promise all he wants. He had nothing to do with it. I promise you will read the post. See? Now I’m just as awesome as Biden! Let’s go Brandon!


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Influenza kills 10,000 or 20,000 Americans in a bad year.
> 
> Perhaps that doesn't give the level of comfort you're looking for.


That’s all? I will look into it because I recall it being higher.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Why doesn't Uber have a vaccine mandate?*

Because if they mandate it for drivers, they have to mandate it for riders as well. It wouldn’t go well.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I never said he "made" the vaccines. Unlike trump who claimed credit for creating the vaccine in the first place, then suggested all sorts of quack cures.
> we
> This is what I said - and I'm not surprised I have to clarify it. Biden Promise Tracker: | PolitiFact


Joe Biden is a political hack an cares nothing about us middle class Americans. He an Obama hate us Americans an what we stand for. It's not a vaccine at best its an experiment an at worst a population tracker / controller. Stop drinking the Kool aid


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

No vaccine mandate means more rides and more money for drivers. Oh for drivers, more drivers means more money for Uber. Wait, what was the question? Oh next question, this one is to complicated. Peace out yo.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Why would they have a mandate?


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

DRider85 said:


> That's ridiculous. People are getting sick lately, even the vaccinated. That means we need as much protection as possible. You are so close to someone when you're driving. They have mask mandates, but how can they not have vaccine mandates? Or at the very least it should tell you when someone is not vaccinated in the app.


My rule is , you don’t ride if you insist I wear a mask , had virus , had vaccine , and I’ve had enough of this nonsense , now before the boy/Girl Scouts come out , since when did freedom of choice get lost in this country ?

My car/ van , my rules , some will fear deactivation , after 11,000 rides I’m sure I would have been deactivated along long time ago , cause just like up. Net has rules , so do I as I rideshare , don’t like my rules , then I cancel you on spot before you even get in , and yes I am that guy , I’ll wait the timer out on ya !, then of all irony’s I love the most , I cancel you for no mask 😂😂😂😂, and my ctbs and surge all remain .

Tough luck for those who challenge me as they try to ride in my vehicle , dems the rules and it’s my way ( highway) or you can wait your entitled butt ( paxhole) right where I found ya 🕺🏿🤷🏿‍♂️


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> Influenza kills 10,000 or 20,000 Americans in a bad year.
> 
> Perhaps that doesn't give the level of comfort you're looking for.


And car accidents kill more than that , how bout we ban that ? You see this is not to be argumentative , it’s to show how statistics prove nothing about how we live our daily lives . There are acceptable risk we all take that can cause death , and this virus is NO different


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Joe Biden is a political hack an cares nothing about us middle class Americans. He an Obama hate us Americans an what we stand for. It's not a vaccine at best its an experiment an at worst a population tracker / controller. Stop drinking the Kool aid


Oh, you mean unlike the compulsive liar who preceded him in office??


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> That's ridiculous. People are getting sick lately, even the vaccinated. That means we need as much protection as possible. You are so close to someone when you're driving. They have mask mandates, but how can they not have vaccine mandates? Or at the very least it should tell you when someone is not vaccinated in the app.


you gotta ask yourself back when covid was spreading in march/april 2020 and they were saying keep 6 feet away from people....why did they not suspend rideshare since people are a few feet away from each other and in a very enclosed space 

rideshare may very well have been one of the biggest vectors of virus spread last year. at least we got millions of people immune, those that didn't die...


----------



## OUTANABOUT (Feb 23, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> That's ridiculous. People are getting sick lately, even the vaccinated. That means we need as much protection as possible. You are so close to someone when you're driving. They have mask mandates, but how can they not have vaccine mandates? Or at the very least it should tell you when someone is not vaccinated in the app.


I think because your not an employee your a contractor in business for yourself


----------



## OUTANABOUT (Feb 23, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Why is Uber not mandating vaccines for drivers?
> 
> My guess is the same reason they would have mandated them if they had. Because they decided it was in the best interest of their business.


I think because your not an employee, your a contractor working for yourself


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Give it another month or so, and we may finally hear just how close this country came to another civil war.


@welikecamping The MSM failed to cover it while it was happening. What is supposed to happen in another month or so to reveal it?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

This is why, Although Demonized by Corporate media there are other alternatives medications besides a shot that has been mislabled as a Vaccine. 
.
*Nuremberg Code (Directives for Human Experimentation)*​
The Nuremberg Military Tribunal’s decision in the case of the United States v Karl Brandt et al. includes what is now called the Nuremberg Code, a ten point statement delimiting permissible medical experimentation on human subjects. According to this statement, humane experimentation is justified only if its results benefit society and it is carried out in accord with basic principles that “satisfy moral, ethical, and legal concepts.” To some extent the Nuremberg Code has been superseded by the Declaration of Helsinki as a guide for human experimentation.

–“Permissible Medical Experiments.” Trials of War Criminals before the Nuremberg Military Tribunals under Control Council Law No. 10. Nuremberg October 1946 – April 1949, Washington. U.S. Government Printing Office (n.d.), vol. 2., pp. 181-182.


The voluntary consent of the human subject is absolutely essential. This means that the person involved should have legal capacity to give consent; should be situated as to be able to exercise free power of choice, without the intervention of any element of force, fraud, deceit, duress, over-reaching, or other ulterior form of constraint or coercion, and should have sufficient knowledge and comprehension of the elements of the subject matter involved as to enable him to make an understanding and enlightened decision. This latter element requires that before the acceptance of an affirmative decision by the experimental subject there should be made known to him the nature, duration, and purpose of the experiment; the method and means by which it is to be conducted; all inconveniences and hazards reasonably to be expected; and the effects upon his health or person which may possibly come from his participation in the experiment. The duty and responsibility for ascertaining the quality of the consent rests upon each individual who initiates, directs or engages in the experiment. It is a personal duty and responsibility which may not be delegated to another with impunity.
The experiment should be such as to yield fruitful results for the good of society, unprocurable by other methods or means of study, and not random and unnecessary in nature.
The experiment should be so designed and based on the results of animal experimentation and a knowledge of the natural history of the disease or other problem under study that the anticipated results will justify the performance of the experiment.
The experiment should be so conducted as to avoid all unnecessary physical and mental suffering and injury.
No experiment should be conducted where there is an a priori reason to believe that death or disabling injury will occur; except, perhaps, in those experiments where the experimental physicians also serve as subjects.
The degree of risk to be taken should never exceed that determined by the humanitarian importance of the problem to be solved by the experiment.
Proper preparations should be made and adequate facilities provided to protect the experimental subject against even remote possibilities of injury disability or death.
The experiment should be conducted only by scientifically qualified persons. The highest degree of skill and care should be required through all stages of the experiment of those who conduct or engage in the experiment.
During the course of the experiment the human subject should be at liberty to bring the experiment to an end if he has reached the physical or mental state where continuation of the experiment seems to him to be impossible.
During the course of the experiment the scientist in charge must be prepared to terminate the experiment at any stage, if he has probable cause to believe, in the exercise of the good faith, superior skill and careful judgment required by him that a continuation of the experiment is likely to result in injury, disability, or death to the experimental subject.
From;… Nuremberg Code (Directives for Human Experimentation)

*www.2030unmasked.com <> Banthis.tv < for more truth and learning. *


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, you mean unlike the compulsive liar who preceded him in office??


No one at CNN was in office. 😅


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jjminor82 said:


> No one at CNN was in office. 😅


Nice try.


----------



## perseuskasa (Oct 12, 2021)

DRider85 said:


> That's ridiculous. People are getting sick lately, even the vaccinated. That means we need as much protection as possible. You are so close to someone when you're driving. They have mask mandates, but how can they not have vaccine mandates? Or at the very least it should tell you when someone is not vaccinated in the app.


Why don’t you go and hide you self in a cave if you are so afraid of living normal life???? You are sick!!!


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Nice try.


As I drove throughout the whole pandemic I got to see and hear about who was hit the hardest. It was no doubt the strangest days I have lived yet. I don't see the current administration doing as much as the last one.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> As I drove throughout the whole pandemic I got to see and hear about who was hit the hardest. It was no doubt the strangest days I have lived yet. I don't see the current administration doing as much as the last one.


Oh, you're referring to the Trump administration...

That's the guys who did Operation Warp Speed to get a vaccine developed as soon as possible. And then told everybody not to get it, because "It was developed so quickly that it can't possibly be safe."


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Nice try.


Thank you! I appreciate that!

I wonder if you got your compulsive liar falsity from Google… there has been a lot of research done on that. A lot of the research showed that many of those so-called ways could be grouped together from one speech of the presidents or another and that there were many misquoted items. In addition they would often qualify economic discussions in ways that he did not qualify it himself, and they took those qualifiers forgiven one that is obviously a misinterpretation. They manipulate it and then call him a liar. 

But they are, after all, fairly equivalent to CNN. (Man that was tough to bring back to CNN but I tried 😂). People who will lie and then not make a correction after proven false.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, you're referring to the Trump administration...
> 
> That's the guys who did Operation Warp Speed to get a vaccine developed as soon as possible. And then told everybody not to get it, because "It was developed so quickly that it can't possibly be safe."


Nice try! The president promoted it every time I saw him. Who was it on TV saying that we shouldn’t get the Trump vaccine? And then immediately reversing that position and trying to claim credit for it? 

They haven’t removed it from YouTube yet if you want to look it up. 😄


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

One last comment. Now we got Fauci coming out a couple of days ago noting that they changed viral function in the past… why didn’t he mention that when he was being questioned in Congress? 

This is how you create vaccination hesitancy. It’s not like this is his first pandemic either, or the CDCs. They went through H1N1 (which was big) and HIV and others, and they learned from those. But they were not open from the beginning and now there is a ton of vaccination hesitancy which could’ve easily been avoided. I don’t trust them. I don’t trust him either. I most definitely do not trust the reporting on the vaccination - how can I after they messed up every story they reported on for the last four years at least? Not just messed up… they ignored their job of doing proper research and lead with their pocketbook and cultural trends in liu of that.

And now we’ve got millions of bullies all over the country trying to say you’re (we’re all) all idiots because you don’t want to get the vaccine. That sure turned out to be the right path to take. Blame them for everything and then everything will be fine. But that’s okay. Life was never nor will it ever be easy. And that’s okay. 😁


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That's ridiculous. People are getting sick lately, even the vaccinated. That means we need as much protection as possible. You are so close to someone when you're driving. They have mask mandates, but how can they not have vaccine mandates? Or at the very least it should tell you when someone is not vaccinated in the app.


Because you are disposable...


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Bryson Gray’s “Let’s Go, Brandon” rap has been banned by social media, despite not a single foul word; however, it is on Apple Music (for now). Glen Beck shared the story about this Christian rapper who chooses not to use foul language.


----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Wha??? But, but... Joe Biden had "a plan." Joey was going to eliminate Covid in his first 100 days in office. Dementia Man must have forgot his "plan." It's all Biden's fault now for everybody getting sick and dying.
> 
> Well, if the vacinated are getting sick, then what's the use of getting vacinated?
> 
> Easy answer... because the greedy bazturds at Uber want MORE drivers, not fewer. The so-called "mask mandate" is a do-nothing effort on Uber's part to pretend they GAF. In case you haven't figured it out by now, Uber doesn't GAF about you.


Biden never said he was going to eliminate Covid in the first 100 days. You really need to turn the television off. His goal regarding Covid, which is common knowledge and easily researched, was to have 200 million shots of vaccination in arms in the first 100 days. He achieve that goal. You need to stop getting your news from morons.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ben4given said:


> Bryson Gray’s “Let’s Go, Brandon” rap has been banned by social media, despite not a single foul word; however, it is on Apple Music (for now). Glen Beck shared the story about this Christian rapper who chooses not to use foul language.


It’s all about the money , can’t sell your soul doing the right thing


----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

Fromstartofinish said:


> It’s all about the money , can’t sell your soul doing the right thing


The fact that you don’t see the big picture is telling.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

CaveatLector said:


> The fact that you don’t see the big picture is telling.


Well , before I ignore you , I’ll let you know , Me and you do not believe the same thing in life , so no sense in us tryin to talk , you and those that think and believe what you believe , can never give me advice , my advice comes from someone greater than me , now you try to have a good day , and I’m destined to have one , was nice , this brief chat we had .

Scott


----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Well , before I ignore you , I’ll let you know , Me and you do not believe the same thing in life , so no sense in us tryin to talk , you and those that think and believe what you believe , can never give me advice , my advice comes from someone greater than me , now you try to have a good day , and I’m destined to have one , was nice , this brief chat we had .
> 
> Scott


No shit sherlock


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

CaveatLector said:


> Biden never said he was going to eliminate Covid in the first 100 days. You really need to turn the television off. His goal regarding Covid, which is common knowledge and easily researched, was to have 200 million shots of vaccination in arms in the first 100 days. He achieve that goal. You need to stop getting your news from morons.


He said it. He says a lot of dumb shit, such as his multi-trillion dollar tax plan will cost 0 dollars.  Just because that fake news channel you watch refuses to report what a dumbass Joe is doesn’t mean he isn’t a dumbass.


----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> He said it. He says a lot of dumb shit, such as his multi-trillion dollar tax plan will cost 0 dollars.  Just because that fake news channel you watch refuses to report what a dumbass Joe is doesn’t mean he isn’t a dumbass.


1. He didn’t say it but I don’t expect you to go against the diarrhea fox feeds you. Drop a link to him saying that. You won’t because you can’t. 
2. I don’t watch tv, lil fellow.
3. Biden’s proposal contains taxes on corporations and the ultra rich to offset cost.
4. You bozos still think trump gave you a tax break.
5. Your hero, trump, deficit spent, as a percentage of gdp, at a higher rate than ANY president since world war 2. You flunkies barely graduate high school then wonder how a 9 time bankrupt jackass tricked you. 😂😂😂


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

CaveatLector said:


> 2. I don’t watch tv, lil fellow.


I can loan you a ladder if you’d want to step up and say that to my face. 😃


----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> I can loan you a ladder if you’d want to step up and say that to my face. 😃


Cry harder hillbilly. Now shut up and get back in your trailer.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jjminor82 said:


> I wonder if you got your compulsive liar falsity from Google…


No, I got it from Reuters and the Associated Press. The two most reputable news organizations you can find.

Tens of thousands of lies. Trump couldn't tell the truth even when it was in his favor. It was like a Jim Carrey movie. You know the one.


----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

Frankly, you don’t even need immediate organization to fact check that. His lies were so perverse that you could easily fact check them on your own. Remember the time when he went to Iraq after Christmas? He lied to the soldiers and told them that he was getting them the first raise they had in 10 years. He also claimed that it was the biggest race they had ever had. Both of those assertions are objectively false. Big-time false. Anybody can look these things up themselves. The military has had a raise every single year since the early 80s. The only reason someone can get away with lying so much is because there are people Out there that are really, really, really stupid. Otherwise known as the Trump voter base.


Christinebitg said:


> No, I got it from Reuters and the Associated Press. The two most reputable news organizations you can find.
> 
> Tens of thousands of lies. Trump couldn't tell the truth even when it was in his favor. It was like a Jim Carrey movie. You know the one.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CaveatLector said:


> The only reason someone can get away with lying so much is because there are people Out there that are really, really, really stupid. Otherwise known as the Trump voter base.


In many, perhaps most cases, they're not actually stupid. They just desperately want to believe the lies that he told and continues to tell.

They want to believe that Obama and W and Clinton didn't give raises to our men and women in our military.

They want to believe that John McCain's military service was somehow blemished by being shot down and captured.

They want to believe that they shouldn't have to do anything different, event though a virus has killed 700,000 Americans. That's the virus that Trump said would be a "win" if we managed to get out of the pandemic with fewer than 100,000 casualties. And they want to believe that somehow people are miscounting the deaths "to try to make Trump look bad."


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, you mean unlike the compulsive liar who preceded him in office??


Actually no. All politicians are hacks IMO. I am middle class all the way. I've never crossed the 100k income mark. In my day too day life I did much better financially under the previous administration while this new one has cut considerably into my earnings so yeah this new President does not have my approval. It's not personal it's business.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> In many, perhaps most cases, they're not actually stupid. They just desperately want to believe the lies that he told and continues to tell.
> 
> They want to believe that Obama and W and Clinton didn't give raises to our men and women in our military.
> 
> ...


I am not a Trump supporter, I am a PRO America supporter. Tell me if you may how has this new admin helped you in your daily life?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> I am not a Trump supporter, I am a PRO America supporter.


Those two things are incompatible.


Soldiering said:


> Tell me if you may how has this new admin helped you in your daily life?


He has stopped the daily embarrassment that I felt for America. Examples:

Badgering one of our allies to sell us Greenland

Praising the dictator in North Korea

Throwing our Kurdish allies under the bus in the Middle East.

Summary: Biden has been acting like a normal human being.

You want stuff that pertains to daily life here in the U.S.? How about:

Leveling with the American people about the pandemic

Getting vaccines into distribution

What did Trump do for YOU PERSONALLY during the entire four years he was in office?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Those two things are incompatible.
> He has stopped the daily embarrassment that I felt for America. Examples:
> 
> Badgering one of our allies to sell us Greenland
> ...


Why do you FEEL embarrassment over another person's actions who you don't know personally an never will? All those things you listed off effects your life in a positive way? How so?

When Trump was in office I was able too generate enough income too create a 100k savings. Since Biden has taken over My profit margins have went too zero. His policies effect me by higher gas prices as well as grocery. He is not good for us middle class income earners. Fuel is outrageous not too mention his border policy is ANTI SOVEREIGN USA. He left Americans stranded in Afghanistan an humiliated our military. Those. Are just a few things. Take your personal feelings out of the equation.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

They sure did do this.....





__





Oligarchs Will Crash System to Boot Trump – Paul Craig Roberts | Greg Hunter’s USAWatchdog


By Greg Hunter’s USAWatchdog.com (Early Sunday Release) Economic expert and award winning journalist Dr. Paul Craig Roberts predicts that the oligarchs of the New World Order (NWO) will do anything to boot President Trump out of office. Dr. Roberts, who has a PhD in Economics and is a former...




usawatchdog.com





I am not a major Trump supporter but they did do it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> What did Trump do for YOU PERSONALLY during the entire four years he was in office?


He did make being openly racist chic again. Show me even one other president that came close to doing that. Bet you can't.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

rkozy said:


> He did make being openly racist chic again. Show me even one other president that came close to doing that. Bet you can't.


Did you learn that from CNN?


https://www.thenationalsentinel.com/2019/11/04/president-trump-the-racist-has-more-blacks-working-by-far-than-obama-ever-did/



Who signed the 1994 crime bill into law? While your at it can you tell us how Joe Biden voted in that matter? Are you aware that it was the largest crime bill in the history of the United States?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> When Trump was in office I was able too generate enough income too create a 100k savings. Since Biden has taken over My profit margins have went too zero. His policies effect me by higher gas prices as well as grocery.


You know why fuel prices recovered? Because the economy recovered. Jeez, pay attention, would ya?



Soldiering said:


> left Americans stranded in Afghanistan an humiliated our military.


Did you happen to notice who negotiated the deal for us to leave Afghanistan? That would be your guy, Trump.


Soldiering said:


> Take your personal feelings out of the equation.


Yeah, pull your head of your butt. Trump was an international embarrassment every day he was in office.

And did you happen to be paying attention when he jacked up a foreign country by withholding aid that was voted on by both Republican controlled houses of Congress, to try to get them to give him some dirt in an election here? Maybe you noticed that's highly illegal.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

1st


Christinebitg said:


> You know why fuel prices recovered? Because the economy recovered. Jeez, pay attention, would ya?
> 
> 
> Did you happen to notice who negotiated the deal for us to leave Afghanistan? That would be your guy, Trump.
> ...


Trump is not my guy. I don't have my head in my butt an why can't this new guy recover gas prices also? Everything you say is based on your EMOTIONS AN FEELINGS. Remove these an look at the policies. Every admin whether it be R or D does things that are quasi illegal or disagreeable. If you look at the big picture all of middle class America is way worse off at the present time than we were 4 years ago prior too this administration implementing policies that impact our lives so negatively.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

rkozy said:


> He did make being openly racist chic again. Show me even one other president that came close to doing that. Bet you can't.


If not wanting our Sovereign borders too be overrun by people from foreign lands then I'm a racist?!? Think with your mind an not your heart. I'm a 3rd generation American an.my skin is brown an WHO CARES. I don't understand why you cannot see the Big picture......


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You know why fuel prices recovered? Because the economy recovered. Jeez, pay attention, would ya?
> 
> 
> Did you happen to notice who negotiated the deal for us to leave Afghanistan? That would be your guy, Trump.
> ...


Why are you so full of angst? Trump would not have left Afghaniatan in thatmanner. Leaving behind American citizens an equipping our enemies with millions of dollars of OUR equipment.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Why are you so full of angst? Trump would not have left Afghaniatan in thatmanner. Leaving behind American citizens an equipping our enemies with millions of dollars of OUR equipment.


Correct. Trump did nothing to fix Afghanistan. In fact, if anything, he made it worse by releasing war criminals and setting a timeline for our departure that he could not possibly meet. No, Biden didn't do such a great job, but at least he did _something _to get us out of a stupid war we should have never joined in the first place. Trump could have stopped that, but he didn't.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Everything you say is based on your EMOTIONS AN FEELINGS.


Nope, you're not just wrong about that. You're WAY wrong about it.

Trump has a well documented history of being a liar, a cheat, and con artist that goes back way beyond 2016. Look up Trump University.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Trump has a well documented history of being a liar, a cheat, and con artist that goes back way beyond 2016. Look up Trump University.


If you view dishonesty as a disqualifier to voting for a candidate. Then I assume you generally abstain from voting?



Biden gets 'Four Pinocchios' from Washington Post over claim Georgia voting law slashes poll hours and early voting





https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/echoes-of-bidens-1987-plagiarism-scandal-continue-to-reverberate/2019/06/05/dbaf3716-7292-11e9-9eb4-0828f5389013_story.html


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

CaveatLector said:


> Biden never said he was going to eliminate Covid in the first 100 days. You really need to turn the television off. His goal regarding Covid, which is common knowledge and easily researched, was to have 200 million shots of vaccination in arms in the first 100 days. He achieve that goal. You need to stop getting your news from morons.


remember nancy pelosi saying she was going to "CRUSH THE VIRUS!!!"  a stalin-esque choice of words, not surprising....also a fairy tale considering the vaccines don't stop the spread.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

I would like to see what the Democrats on this post have to say about this. What is your best explanation for it? We all know Trump was part of your team prior to 2016 so what was going on here?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

@Christinebitg @welikecamping Can you explain the difference between of these two politicians?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Im not trying to be a party pooper here but I'm not quite sure what Sovereign borders, Afghanistan, North Korea, World War 1, Jim Carey, the 1994 crime Bill, and Greenland have to do with Uber not mandating the vaccine 😁

The topic of the thread IS, Why Doesn't Uber Mandate The Vaccine? 

The politics board is always open for political discussions. Please and thank you 😉


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Im not trying to be a party pooper here but I'm not quite sure what Sovereign borders, Afghanistan, North Korea, World War 1, Jim Carey, the 1994 crime Bill, and Greenland have to do with Uber not mandating the vaccine 😁


There are some people who just can't help themselves, and feel the need to take cheap shots at Democratic politicians, in discussions that have nothing to do with politics.

I have no intention of ignoring what they do. I'm not a Democrat, I'm an independent voter. But I won't sit quietly while they try to normalize Trump's bad behavior.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> If you view dishonesty as a disqualifier to voting for a candidate. Then I assume you generally abstain from voting?


Of course that's not the case. Your comment is trying to equate the two. I object to that.

Trump's behavior has been disgusting since before the 2016 election. To say that Biden's actions have been equivalent to that is a non-starter.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I didn't read in detail all of the fuss over the last few pages but in answer to the original question, most drivers are "working class" The working class tend to be more right leaning politically, meaning that a decent proportion of those drivers are going to question the vaccine more than the left. If they mandate the vaccine, you'll have drivers quit in droves. That means Lyft and Uber losing money. 

Simply put - Vaccine mandate = losing money. Since money is their #1 priority, it would make no sense for them to mandate the vaccine.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Im not trying to be a party pooper here but I'm not quite sure what Sovereign borders, Afghanistan, North Korea, World War 1, Jim Carey, the 1994 crime Bill, and Greenland have to do with Uber not mandating the vaccine 😁
> 
> The topic of the thread IS, Why Doesn't Uber Mandate The Vaccine?
> 
> The politics board is always open for political discussions. Please and thank you 😉


Maybe they all equally a bunch of crap, while we at it throw in Biden in the mix, none of them does the body good. So for the first time Uber Smart.







mandate this is better


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

It’s not mandated but when I went to pick up at the airport (toronto) i got a notification that if you are picking up there you must be fully vaxxed.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> seriously, dude? Biden never said he would "eliminate" Covid. You seem to be confusing this with trump "We've rounded the corner (on Coronavirus) and it's going away". This situation is a direct result of trumps ignorance, inaction and effectiveness in dealing with this pandemic. Biden promised 100 million vaccinations and he delivered. What did trump do? Pass the buck, minimize and point fingers.


Let's Go Brandon! !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mjhawk said:


> It’s not mandated but when I went to pick up at the airport (toronto) i got a notification that if you are picking up there you must be fully vaxxed.


Was that per Uber or local government regulations?


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

A vaccine mandate that according to the CDC, we have a 99.98% of survival. With that logic, Uber should mandate the flu shot also because you can die from Covid I mean the Flu


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Uber should mandate the flu shot also because you can die from Covid I mean the Flu


Sure, but influenza has never killed 750,000 Americans in an 18 month period.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, but influenza has never killed 750,000 Americans in an 18 month period.


Agreed. My point is that the flu can kill people. I know 750,000 people sounds like alot but it's really peanuts when you look at the big picture. Just like how the flu kills about 25,000 a year. Yes, 25,000 seems like alot but again, it's peanuts when you look at the big picture. So why not mandate the flu vaccine also? I mean, the flu does kill people, right? BTW, that 750,000 number is highly inaccurate. People who died with covid, but not because of covid, are being marked as covid deaths so who really knows the real number


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

TX Uber Ant said:


> I would like to see what the Democrats on this post have to say about this. What is your best explanation for it? We all know Trump was part of your team prior to 2016 so what was going on here?
> 
> 
> View attachment 624583


That picture was taken before Trump was a racist, xenophobe, sexist, and whatever else CNN calls him nowadays ....


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Agreed. My point is that the flu can kill people. I know 750,000 people sounds like alot but it's really peanuts when you look at the big picture. Just like how the flu kills about 25,000 a year. Yes, 25,000 seems like alot but again, it's peanuts when you look at the big picture. So why not mandate the flu vaccine also? I mean, the flu does kill people, right? BTW, that 750,000 number is highly inaccurate. People who died with covid, but not because of covid, are being marked as covid deaths so who really knows the real number


What a cruel comment. Those 750,000 were parents, spouses, brothers, sisters and children - would you feel the same if one of them was yours? Sure, it's not the "big picture" but perhaps a little closer to home. Quite possibly this number would not be so high if more people chose to vaccinate, but this is Amerika, land of the free, blah, blah, blah. Let's make it "great" again!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> What a cruel comment. Those 750,000 were parents, spouses, brothers, sisters and children - would you feel the same if one of them was yours? Sure, it's not the "big picture" but perhaps a little closer to home. Quite possibly this number would not be so high if more people chose to vaccinate, but this is Amerika, land of the free, blah, blah, blah. Let's make it "great" again!


You completely missed the point. And the 25,000. How bout them? Aren't they parents sisters brothers and all that good stuff? How are they any different?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

drum roll the vaccination doesn't get rid of covid. its not a true vac. it may lessen the symptoms is all


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Was that per Uber or local government regulations?


I would recon it is Uber as the government do not control Uber. I am sure that not all taxis drivers are Vax, and they do pickup and drop off. Either way, i am waiting for the year 2025 to roll around , 5 years maturity level of the Vax starting to take its toll on the body, People dropping all around like flies, and will still be a hush hush about the real cause from the Mercury and aluminum in the vax, not to mention the bombardment of booster shots.

I do know some are brain wash about the Vax, but ask yourself when do you take drugs for sicknesses you don't experience, it is like guying cough medicine and drinking for a cough that you don't have, or taking head ache pills for an headache you don't have.

How many of you will go to the dentist to get your tooth pull in advance to avoid getting civilities 


Mathew 6: 27 27 Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life? ( I am guessing that doctors are more powerful than the almighty creator if you think that they have the power to save a life)To save a life is to add to the life. 

If doctors or vaccines are life savers, then I am now convince that the Bible is all lies and deception 100%.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> You completely missed the point. And the 25,000. How bout them? Aren't they parents sisters brothers and all that good stuff? How are they any different?


Understand nature and you know that Humans are not exempt from the cleansing, Millions of Fish, Birds and animals in their respected groups dies in masses with no scientific explanations.
Humans too will face such natural phenomenon . The problem with us Humans are we add to the problem not solved it.

Greed takes over. If tomorrow they say class 3 diesel cures Covid, I am sure that everyone that don't drive will be lining up at gas stations.

Where did the Coronavirus go ? Not a single reported strain since the Vax, (like saying not a single human has a common cold)
But now that they are vaccines, you hearing about new strains, Yet no one is pointing to the vaccines as the probable cause of the new mutations, which could very well be the virus reconstruct itself with the help of the bodily fluids to evade an unnatural substance (vaccines), For all we know the body could be willingly assisting the virus to combat the unknown chemicals in the Vaccines.

The west is so proud and mighty that they don't even ask China what are they doing to keep the virus in the 4 digit count 0,000 you can replace the first 0 with any number. China is at 113 rank with 1,190 active cases as put out by the Stats
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries. but even if they are higher, they still wouldn't be in the top 50


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> A vaccine mandate that according to the CDC, we have a 99.98% of survival. With that logic, Uber should mandate the flu shot also because you can die from Covid I mean the Flu


Matthew 6:27 Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life? Not even a Vax can extend a single life


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, but influenza has never killed 750,000 Americans in an 18 month period.


Seasonal flu kill up to 646,000 people a year worldwide and this number is up from the previous estimate of 500,000









Flu Kills 646,000 People Worldwide Each Year: Study


Seasonal flu kills 291,000 to 646,000 people worldwide each year, according to a new estimate that's higher than the previous one of 250,000 to 500,000 deaths a year.




www.medicinenet.com


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Seasonal flu kill up to 646,000 people a year worldwide and this number is up from the previous estimate of 500,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention the Government kill far more people than all viruses combine


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Just like how the flu kills about 25,000 a year.


Yes, it does. I got influenza type A in March 2020, and it kicked my butt pretty hard.



ConkeyCrack said:


> , that 750,000 number is highly inaccurate. People who died with covid, but not because of covid, are being marked as covid deaths so who really knows the real number


Nah, that's baloney. If a person was sick from something else, and covid did them in because they were weakened, it's correct to say the person died from covid. They may or may not have died from that other thing, but anything else is playing games with the numbers.

The number of deaths was *way* higher than would have otherwise been expected. Far higher than the official tally from covid. Yes, we'll never know the exact number, but it's more likely to be an undercount for covid than the other way around.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Nah, that's baloney. If a person was sick from something else, and covid did them in because they were weakened, it's correct to say the person died from covid. They may or may not have died from that other thing, but anything else is playing games with the numbers.
> 
> The number of deaths was *way* higher than would have otherwise been expected. Far higher than the official tally from covid. Yes, we'll never know the exact number, but it's more likely to be an undercount for covid than the other way around.


At the same time if they only had covid and not the other underlying condition, covid-19 probably wouldn't have killed them. One could argue that the underlying condition is what killed them. In all reality it seems they work together and they need to be listing all comorbid ICD-9s as well as factoring them into the fatality numbers


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> At the same time if they only had covid and not the other underlying condition, covid-19 probably wouldn't have killed them. One could argue that the underlying condition is what killed them. In all reality it seems they work together and they need to be listing all comorbid ICD-9s as well as factoring them into the fatality numbers


No, actually. And I'll tell you why.

Those underlying conditions have typically been there for quite a while before hand. Months, or even years.

The patient was doing okay with them. Not great, but okay. Then covid came along and the patient died.

The classic case is someone who was undergoing chemotherapy for cancer. I'm no fan of chemo, most people aren't. The only reason it's used is because it helps people keep from dying from cancer. But it kicks your butt pretty hard.

So a cancer patient, or someone who formerly had cancer and was weakened by it, gets infected by covid. To me (your mileage may differ) that's a covid death.

Would covid BY ITSELF have killed that patient? Very possibly not.

But that's like saying that an old woman with osteoporosis was in a car wreck. Did the osteoporosis kill her? No, the car wreck did.

Anyhow, that's my opinion.


----------



## Tom Doran (Dec 29, 2014)

If you haven't, you have to put up the plastic barrier between you and the passengers. Trust me, it works.


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Was that per Uber or local government regulations?


I actually don’t know, just saw it pop up on my screen, I would think it would be the government making that choice


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

What if the Booster shots are the releasing of new variants of the virus?
If you think about it, after every booster shots a new variant appears, Where the hell did the original Coronavirus gone? it is like saying that the flue shot eliminated all cold symptoms, so no one on earth will no longer suffer from a cold.

The more they pump people with drugs the more it looking like a real Plan-demic. I know that many of you swallow the red pill and no matter what others say, your full trust is in the government.

Satan do not want humans, he want their souls, The elite made a deal WITH THE DEVIL, they give him souls and in return they have a depopulated planet. 
Mercury and Aluminum metal particles fully tracking by 5G network, too many happening too fast. 
In 5 to 7 years when the vaccines matured and the body can no longer protect itself, you will see mass deaths as people will be dropping dead in the streets, or any place they are at the time, even in the Uber vehicles as you are driving them.
The leaders will come out to say that it is another new deadly virus rather than to admit that it is the vaccines and the bombardment of the boosters that killing the function of the body,
All the drug manufactures have already admit that they do not know the outcome of the vaccine at it maturity stage.
Go get your monthly pricks (needle) you lab rats! ( oh wait they ran out of Rats) You are the new substitute.

This is no more than De-populating the Planet for the sake of a few people that has no regard for human life. They just know how to dance with the devil


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

coolblk said:


> What if the Booster shots are the releasing of new variants of the virus?
> If you think about it, after every booster shots a new variant appears, Where the hell did the original Coronavirus gone? it is like saying that the flue shot eliminated all cold symptoms, so no one on earth will no longer suffer from a cold.
> 
> The more they pump people with drugs the more it looking like a real Plan-demic. I know that many of you swallow the red pill and no matter what others say, your full trust is in the government.
> ...



Duhhh...

Everybody knows this they're just prepped for the bio implants...


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> Duhhh...
> 
> Everybody knows this they're just prepped for the bio implants...


Too bad the Bio implants will have a max lifespan of 7 years, vax ppl should be very afraid of the choice that they are making if they continue to take booster shots


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

coolblk said:


> Too bad the Bio implants will have a max lifespan of 7 years, vax ppl should be very afraid of the choice that they are making if they continue to take booster shots


Actually they will start dropping at 3.5 years...


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> Actually they will start dropping at 3.5 years...


Why you cutting them down so short? 
I do believe that the death count among fully Vax are higher than they are reporting, and that is because they don't want to alarm the people to start avoiding any further vax, 
I though from kindergarten that I would see pigs fly before I saw human becomes guinea pigs, but guess my teachers didn't knows sh-it about life


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Because forcing people to undergo medical procedures is evil.


It’s not a medical procedure it’s a shot.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> It’s not a medical procedure it’s a shot.


 if it's not a procedure why is there a CPT code attached when it gets billed?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Putting things in my bloodstream is a medical procedure.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Putting things in my bloodstream is a medical procedure.


Stop being a sissy. Get the vax.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> It’s not a medical procedure it’s a shot.


Liquid Bullet


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

coolblk said:


> What if the Booster shots are the releasing of new variants of the virus?


Sure, and what if Jupiter and Mars traded orbits around the sun. That's about as likely.

Don't like that one? Okay, what if every legitimate pharmaceutical company - not just in the U.S., but worldwide - decided at the same time to go rogue. Just about as likely.

But that's exactly what you're suggesting.

There are AT LEAST six different vaccines in use in the world:

J&J
Pfizer
Moderna
AstraZeneca (the British vax)
Sputnick (the Russian vax)
At least one Chinese vax

The booster shots use the same stuff as the original vaccines. Pfizer's vax uses the same dosage. Moderna uses a 1/2 dose.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, and what if Jupiter and Mars traded orbits around the sun. That's about as likely.
> 
> Don't like that one? Okay, what if every legitimate pharmaceutical company - not just in the U.S., but worldwide - decided at the same time to go rogue. Just about as likely.
> 
> ...


If un-vaccinated people didn't catch the virus, how can they spread a variant? Do you know the concept of a (variant) mutating virus?
A virus mutate to reconstruct itself in order to avoid chemicals (drugs), that my friend is Mutation aka new strain aka new variant.
So it is the vaxers that is causing the new variants not the non vaxers. if we isn't sick, how can we spread what we don't have, you keep listening to the lies and believe that the people that is barred from establishments are the spreaders.

you identified 6 drugs and yet the west do not acknowledge 2 of them, seem like a financial to sell drugs dispute more than a working drug itself, Let me make that more clear for you, if you aren't with the allies, you either come aboard or be rejected. A force of hand to be bias against other manufactures.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> It’s not a medical procedure it’s a shot.


Technically it could be classified as a medical procedure as you are piercing the flesh to insert a lethal drug, same as a getting an Laparoscopic procedure as they pierce the flesh for the camera insertion.

Anyway their next step if not secretly happening will be adding it to the water source, But then again, people in big cities are already drinking the vaccines chemicals in the water

Proof that pharmaceutical medicines end up in your drinking water.
I would still be worried about the 5% that isn't removed, or the number of plants not involved due to the expense, that are not part of the research for better healthier living.








How US sewage plants can remove medicines from wastewater: New research shows that technologies are available, but the upgrades can be expensive


A study of seven wastewater treatment plants in the Eastern United States points to two treatment methods -- granular activated carbon and ozonation -- as particularly promising. Each technique reduced the concentration of a number of pharmaceuticals, including certain antidepressants and...



www.sciencedaily.com





Of Today's *more than 16,000* publicly-owned wastewater treatment plants operate in the United States and its territories, 7 is about 0.04% very sad


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

coolblk said:


> If un-vaccinated people didn't catch the virus, how can they spread a variant? Do you know the concept of a (variant) mutating virus?
> A virus mutate to reconstruct itself in order to avoid chemicals (drugs), that my friend is Mutation aka new strain aka new variant.
> So it is the vaxers that is causing the new variants not the non vaxers.


Do you know what the definition is of the phrase "non sequitur"?

The direct translation is basically "It does not follow."

Here's what Google says: "a conclusion or statement that does not logically follow from the previous argument or statement."

That's what your argument is, a non sequitur. Particularly that first sentence, and the first part of it.

"If un-vaccinated people didn't catch the virus"

What we do know is that unvaccinated people are several times MORE LIKELY to get infected than vaccinated people. That's one of the main purposes of vaccines -- to reduce the likehood of infection.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

*Christinebitg said:*
(What "WE" do know is that unvaccinated people are several times MORE LIKELY to get infected than vaccinated people. That's one of the main purposes of vaccines -- to reduce the likehood of infection.)
[/QUOTE]
You are speculating base on the narratives that they pushing down your throat, I supposed by your theory, every Un-vax should by now have caught the virus if they are more likely to get infected, why are they still considered non vax, i am sure that they would had been pump the vaccine against their will once they get into the hospitals, Don't believe everything that Big Pharma and those that stand to gain wealth as they push the vaccines. It isn't free.

Who is spreading the Virus, --> The Vaxers (Human lab rats) who think that they are fully immune because they take the jabs,
(Why?) because you the vaxers want to eat in restaurants, go to gyms, Movie theatres and push their kids back into schools, all of which are hands on establishments , multi uses of gym equipment as you move around the gym to do various workouts. Sit in a restaurant with limited to no proper ventilation, everyone eating so definitely no mask on, the occasion cough, or the one rag cleaning every table after uses where germs and everything else is being transported from one to another,

Understand a Non vax, we are patiently awaiting a working solution with 100% certainty, Not wild guessing that 1,2 3, 4, maybe 5 and 6 Jabs of vax will be your solution. we are not lab rats, we do wear masks, we don't go into hands-on establishments other than the grocery stores where mask are always on our face.
And we stay to **** away from dumb people that try to convince others that they are fully vaccinated so they don't have the virus.
I am patiently awaiting the 2025 results, mass extermination as all that chemical takes over the blood stream where the heart can no longer maintain clean blood to send to the brain. Your leaders would try to convince the people that it is another new virus, when in reality it will be the bombardment of vaccinations destroying the body.

The medical Industry do not strive on making people healthy they are they to keep you sick. Drug dealing is a dangerous business and only benefits the dealers and the pushers. Sickness is big business, Pharma can't afford to lose its customers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

coolblk said:


> You are speculating base on the narratives that they pushing down your throat


No, I'm referring to well documented scientific data. Pull your head out of your butt.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> No, I'm referring to well documented scientific data. Pull your head out of your butt.


Let me ask you a question ? how many supposedly Doctors give you the findings according to the CDC which i am sure does more intensive studies.
Seem like so many conflicting advice going around, beside what really is a Scientist ?
The first mistake the medical science does is remove nature from its practice.
Lets start with double standard, Gluten free products (apparently gluten aka Proteins are bad) then comes a vaccine that suppose to have spike proteins, Do tell me" is proteins good or bad ? cause I am sure that you probably more smarter that what you consider as scientists.
Who write the lessons for new students to follow in science ? of course Big Pharma, They want everyone on the same page in order to strive with greed.
Be smart, don't be railway from the reality of the agenda. Your Booster shots will reach 6 doses and you will still get sick, if it isn't working why continue to pump it into your body ? Didn't the scientist say that 2 shots makes you fully vaccinated from catching the virus, then what ? people still contract the virus after the shots, so here we go, get a booster, and if you had 2 shots and refuse the booster, you are considered as non vax. So does Non vax really mean only people that refuse the poison or includes the ones that got smart and say **** it 2 is enough. the reason the vaccines don't work is because they are design to alter the virus into a new strain. And as long as it is a new strain you will always be considered as sick, And the BIG winner is ????? BIG PHARMA.
You can continue listening to the so call Scientist that pulling you in every direction to appease which Pharma they supporting.
Don't forget they first say no mixing, then too much wealth was heading in one direction, so they change their tune to mixing is ok. (cant ******* make up their mind)
But guess what even mixing is ok , they don't include Russia, China or India brands, seem like a Bio-warfare too me.
In war there are always innocent casualties, far more people dying since the vaccines was introduced than before the vaccines. The vaccines are like chemo, keep you alive long enough to drain your savings, then after that, you die from underlying illnesses. never from the vaccines.
and about pull my head out my Butt, I need to see all the danger around me so my head will never be in my Butt, but stupid people that cant think for themselves , don't need to see what danger lies ahead of them, those are the butt viewers. and the more you type the further your head is going up yours. life is not as dark as it seem, you need to pull out to see the light


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

coolblk said:


> Let me ask you a question ? how many supposedly Doctors give you the findings according to the CDC which i am sure does more intensive studies.


Exactly what is your question?


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

To the Group who is interested in listen to medical experts in a live conference on the Vaccines and their affects on people, The CDC findings and other touching issues that the mainstream media is not broadcasting, Is live on (One America News Network) OANN.
Live as of January 24 2022 12:36 EST.
So far touching the fatality rate of teens 20 out of every million, likely to die from the virus, The deaths from the Second dose that has occurs and not exposed by the mainstream media.
If you have the Channel, I suggest you watch. As the misinform young lady don't seem to understand, I would highly recommend the segment to her so she hear from the real experts on the real facts and the danger of what is still an experimental vaccine.
Live as of January 24 2022 12:36 EST

Other facts from the CDC
According to the CEO of Pfizer, getting a booster shot every four to five months is not a good scenario. During an interview on Saturday, Albert Bourla said he hopes to administer an annual vaccine.

The pharmaceutical and biotechnology corporation chief said it’s easier to convince people to get the shot and it’s easier for people to remember. He also revealed plans for a new vaccine to combat Omicron and future strains of the virus.
( My quote: The old repeating Vaccines are not working, wait for the new vaccine which in the making, until then stop adding fuel to the fire, which is stop trying to put out a fire with gas.
















www.ronjohnson.senate.gov/2022/1/rsvp-deadline-media-advisory

A lists of all the Medical Experts in attendance,


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

coolblk said:


> (One America News Network) OANN.


There's your problem, right there.

One America News wouldn't know the truth if it walked into their offices and bit them on the ass.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> There's your problem, right there.
> 
> One America News wouldn't know the truth if it walked into their offices and bit them on the ass.


What do the OAN channel has to do with the medical Doctors, staff and Scientist that are in the discussion on addressing issues and concern of the ongoing pandemic and the suppression of truthful information that is kept from the public? if CNN was broadcasting it you wouldn't be saying the same thing, prove that you are a narrow minded person and a useless waste of anyone time to further respond to you. I did not received the hand book on women so forgive me if i treat you as a wall, we know walls exists but talking to walls are useless. 
I thought that your argument was scientific proof, yet you cant accept what suppressed scientist has to share.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Full 5-Hour Panel Discussion - COVID 19: A Second Opinion - January 24, 2022


U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-Wis.) moderates a panel discussion, COVID-19: A Second Opinion. A group of world renowned doctors and medical experts provide a different perspective on the global pandemic




rumble.com










Video in full:
U.S. Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wis.) has invited a group of world renowned doctors and medical experts to provide a different perspective on the global pandemic response, the current state of knowledge of early and hospital treatment, vaccine efficacy and safety, what went right, what went wrong, what should be done now, and what needs to be addressed long term. And the Rational Ground crew will be there in spirit.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

coolblk said:


> if CNN was broadcasting it you wouldn't be saying the same thing, prove that you are a narrow minded person and a useless waste of anyone time to further respond to you.


If CNN were saying it, I wouldn't be saying that CNN isn't a bunch of crazed lunatics.

OANN, on the other hand, IS run by a bunch of crazed lunatics. Your words, not mine, Bubba. Even though they happen to be accurate.


----------

